# Epoxy grout



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

GDFC said:


> Hopefully he does read these forums....
> 
> there may also be a reason he is hesitant to use Epoxy grouts...
> 
> ...


You got the age correct, but neither one of us is a tile setter. He is a design/sales kind of guy, and I'm contractor with a finish carpentry and project management background.
I have since talked to him about this and he said that in the past they had issues with the epoxy, but thinks the products available now are much better.
So we have the understanding that epoxy will be the spec in the future.

As far as up selling for added profit , not going there, I use a an allowance for floor coverings most of the time so all the costs are known by the customer, this works well for me on items with so many objective selections, I find its easier to get a realistic budget and have them select exactly what they want.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

jarvis design said:


> Because I offer my customers the best possible products and installation available.
> 
> Because I have certain procedures and installation methods that I know are going to last and I do not deviate from them.
> 
> ...


I love how upgraded products or options are considered "games" if they are offered to a customer any time after the intial meeting. :no:

I have a challenge for you : if you take two little note books with you for 1 week and jot down in one note book a hash mark everytime in any business, be it a restaurant, the car wash, the dry cleaner, the lumber yard, the video store, the supper market or whever you go, every time you are offered the opportunity to upgrade or are being up sold, and in the other note book make a hash mark each time you were offended when you were given the opportunity, the first note book will have a bunch of marks and the 2nd won't have hardly any.

Then you can come back and reconsider using the term "games". 

What is BS is, unless you'll tell me that for instance if a customer told you, I don't want to replace the toilet as part of my remodel because we've had it for 15 years and it's just fine, just take it out and put it back when you are done. Unless you would tell this customer, "I'm sorry, I have only one way of working, and that is installing only the very best products, I don't play those games, if you aren't going to let me sell you and install a new dual flush Toto toilet to replace your Glacier Bay toilet then Madam, I must bid you adeu and I cannot be involved with your product, good day." 

Saying this about normal cementous grouts -


> If you want to play "games" with your customers by pricing products you know aren't the best, then as you say "up-charge" them, more power to ya.


Now that is absolute BS. 

I can guarantee you that just about zero of your customers have a crappy tile job as a result of their previous grout choice. 99% of them have a crappy previous tile job because of the underlayments under their tile.

Grout is a maintenance issue (cleaning) not a structural issue or fit and finish issue.

There is good, better and best in everything.

I've simply offered some information on something that can increase your business' profitability. If you don't have the ability to do it, are scared, don't like it, it's against your religion, you simply don't care to make any changes, that's awesome. But let's not label perfectly ethical win/win business practices as "games".


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Guys, you're talking about 2 different schools of thought.

Finley: Offers good and sells to best.
Jarvis: Only offers best.

That doesn't mean the profit margin is different. Certainly the outcome isn't different. It's just the mean that's different.

I'm not sure it's a game to offer a basic package and then up-sell. I guess my concern would be if a customer decided they didn't want to pay for the upgrade and then you're stuck with using a lower quality product. Of course, Finley has his own sales methods and if he feels comfortable with his means, that's on him. I, myself, prefer to only mention the best grout I will use (QuartzLock) and don't give the customer the lower option. But I guarantee I am making my margin when I sell it!

arty:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I think what the problem is, is there is some confusion between what good, better and best is.

Grout type is pure window dressing, it's not a code issue or a structural issue or a building issue.

Normal cementous grout is not a defective product, it is a TCNA acceptable product and 99% of the market. Epoxy or any of the myriad of color fast, non-staining, no sealing required grouts are simply a upgrade that allows freedom from annual sealing, and some degree of stain resistance.

This is not the same issue as for instance offering a "good" remodel where you lay tile right on top of the linoleum, a "better" remodel where you lay tile on hardi backer without thinset under it, or a "best" remodel where you lay your tile with thinset under the hardi.

As I said, I only offered some information that customers will gladly pay $1-$2 a square foot for upgraded grout, they will pay more for all sorts of upsell items. Whether you do business this way is your own concern, but it's not about 'games', that's just plain ignorant.

Jarvis makes a living by making a sales pitch of I will offer you all the finest upgrades in one complete package and build the value in my product by showing you the difference between what I offer and what others do.

That's a fine model.

You can do something similar in that you offer the quality, customer service, great design, problem solving, reputation, guidance, etc... offer them a proposal based on what they want to accomplish and use upselling to increase profitability, that's what we do. Or you can choose not to and that's fine too.


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

The whole intent of my OP was to see if it was a good idea to make it SOP, not to see how much I could up charge for it.

thanks for all the info guys


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

Mike, I could argue some of the points you have made, but, you have also made some good points. How about we agree to disagree on the grout issue and not make this into anything it doesn't need to be.


----------



## rossi inc. (Jan 18, 2010)

*Better listen to Jarvis if you want to stay in bussines.You put your best foot forward and quote the job with quality and price built in from the start,and dont offer lesser options.*


----------



## terakota (Jan 15, 2010)

For you tile guys who are not shore how to properly apply epoxy grout. There are two great videos on YouTube, which will give you the correct instruction. Both are made by Litokol from Italy. One video was loaded by me about a year ago (because at that time it was only available on CD), the other one was loaded for months ago by guy with nickname * omniadvert*. 

I just found out, there is another video from Mapei, but guy who is doing the presentation doesn't look very skilled to me.

Sorry, still short with posts, so I cant link


----------



## terakota (Jan 15, 2010)

Here are videos mentioned in my previous post


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks nearly identical to SpectraLock. I am not sure if Laticrete specs theirs to be used as a setting material as well though. Would get very expensive, very quickly though. Whats the cost on that terakota?


----------



## terakota (Jan 15, 2010)

The price over here is 41,5 € (57,7 $) for 5kg bucket. VAT included.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

I know this post is a couple of months old, but, gotta share!!

I am just finishing up a very $$ ensuite bathroom. All I am waiting on is glass for the shower. Tile was done and grouted a couple of weeks ago.

Today, I was finishing up some touch-ups when I accidentally knocked a half-full cup of coffee on the newly tiled floor (with light grout - mushroom)

Now, I remember doing the same thing about 7-8 years ago and also remember frantically running around trying to find something to wipe up the mess while praying it didn't stain the grout too bad. Of course back then I used portland grout and yes, it did stain. 

Today, I calmly walked downstairs into the garage to grab some paper towels, calmy walked back up, wiped up the spill, and went back to my touch-ups.

No frantic running around, no stress, no stain.

Just another reason I use SpectraLock


----------

